# Welcome back!



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back everyone!  I know some of the threads have gone, and recent postHowever, some of the older ones are still being processed, and may be able to be returned to us, although more recent ones are probably gone completely.  I'm sure we'll catch up though, and be back on track soon!

emilycaitlin


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

girls
thanks for the lovely welcome back emilycaitlin 
hope everyone is ok?
Lots of love to all
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've missed you lot soooo much!

Is 2ndry IF chat still on, on Thursdays?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well.  I would also like to know if 2nday if chat iss on this week 2?

Love Charlotte


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Is 2ndry IF chat still on, on Thursdays?
> 
> Love
> 
> Vicki x


 Hiya Vicki hun 
Hopefully 2ndry Chat will be on this week...am involved in a community youth project, got 10 kids (10-15 yrs) doing work around the estate, and going on a trip each Friday...last week this week.
Am Child Protection Officer for this motley crew, so have been quite busy with paperwork etc. Am also Press Officer and am filming this afternoon, as we're making a DVD about the scheme, Dreamscheme, (google will find it)  Fame has finally come knocking on my door.. 
Having a fab time but it's been hard work. 
Organising an end of scheme celebration for Saturday, games and a BBQ, so might not be in chat Thurs til later...if I don't crash and burn and fall asleep 

Will deffo get back to regular 2ndry Chats...as missed you guys.
Will start the thread again, once I know I can commit properly.

Hope everyone is ok?
Lotsa love to all
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh my gawd...Gayn is gonna be famous...She'll be a right little diva now!!   

It's absolutely fab what you're doing for the kids...There isn't a lot around for them in this day and age.

Don't worry about the chat...I'll pop in anyway...and if you turn up you turn up...Don't scoff too much at the barbie!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, she won't speak to us soon, without an appointment!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm..Gayn will be making demands soon on this thread   before you know it she'll be asking for red carpets with lit candles at the sides (Mariah Carey style) expecting fine champagne and her baths run for her complete with rose petals.

Sorry Gayn you'll get a bit of cheap cord carpet, a couple of tealights, Lambrini, and a tin bath on here and if you're lucky we may be able to splash out on some nice Lily of the Valley soap and a few dandelions!!!    

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

You lot! What ya like!    
Well...worra mare that filming was! 
I was all prepared with me little speech and got stage struck! ME! ... ME!...stuck for words!
<thud>

Didn't last long though eh 
Had a faberooney time, and can't wait for the release of the DVD woooo-hoooo...
Lambrini is fine Mrs R...I don't forget me roots easily...mind you..could do with popping to Boots as the ole grey bits are creepin through... "oooohhh catch me...can't let the Paps take me pic looking like this"... Make-Up Laaaaaydeeees please....oh..and *pink* flowers only please...oh..and pink fluffy cushions please....!....
Me a Diva!...I mean come on!



Lotsa love
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

At least you said please...Most divas don't  

*Runs to Gayn and powders her nose!!*


----------

